# YouTube Anonymous



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi everybody,

My name is Jeremy.  This is my first visit to YouTube Anonymous.  I'm a YouTube video addict.  No matter how much I watch... it seems there's more to see.  I can never seem to see them all.  I'm also currently addicted to little flame lickers and Stirling engines.  So I'm starting this thread in hopes of getting every one to post their absolute favorite YouTube model engine video to see what you guys are digging.  To post a video, simply go to the YouTube video you like, copy the address bar and paste it in the reply box and wahlah the forum does the rest.

Here's my current favorite:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrtKQFEay3Q[/ame]


Go ahead, let's see your current favorite.  Also, I'll probable add more as my "favorites" often change.  Except in women... my wife is still my favorite.


----------



## /// (Jun 13, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> No matter how much I watch... it seems there's more to see.  I can never seem to see them all.



Haha, getting stuck on youtube is termed a 'youtube loop'.
I think the most recent statistic I heard/read is that there are 100 hours of new video uploaded to youtube every minute. 
If 0.0167% or more of that is model engine related you will never catch up, and that is if you never sleep 

My favourite? That is tough... will have to think about that one.


----------



## enfieldbullet (Jun 13, 2013)

old video but i like to watch it every few weeks. sound is amazing

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a67GQE8RefM

as far as model engines go my new favorite is this one 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUvzwF0cQfI

i also get lost very often there.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 14, 2013)

[ame]http://youtu.be/SEtwNg1KIWg[/ame]


----------



## /// (Jun 15, 2013)

I still can't think of a favourite, but the following two vid's about Pierre Scerri would go close.

First vid is in english, try to ignore Jeremy Clarkson's girlish giggling at 3:33 
Yes, the same Jeremy Clarkson of Top Gear fame.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX7gxxOZ89o[/ame]

Here is another video, from 19 years ago, more detail but in French only:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wo1yOfLM8N4[/ame]

Enjoy Thm:


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 15, 2013)

A few of my favorites

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3VVI6Auvys[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0HJjvyLj9E[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUvzwF0cQfI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9zt3SF_Flc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnbwsLysqGk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-JRQGPswVA[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwVfNobk8r0[/ame]


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice ones Steve!  That first video... what are the two lower pulleys turning?

Here's another:
[ame]http://youtu.be/yc01A9iMqE8[/ame]


----------



## enfieldbullet (Jun 15, 2013)

nice one jeremy, now i have to make that one too.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 15, 2013)

which one... "krumel"?


----------



## enfieldbullet (Jun 15, 2013)

yes, that one.

probably try to make it even smaller, say, jewelry size.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 15, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> That first video... what are the two lower pulleys turning?



Oil pumps I believe


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 18, 2013)

Two more:
[ame]http://youtu.be/5t5qb0GWnsg[/ame]

[ame]http://youtu.be/c49vDYgYrDs[/ame]


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 4, 2013)

Holy crap!  Listen to this thing!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzPvPowrm6M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## robcas631 (Jul 5, 2013)

Those engines are AMAZING!


----------



## robcas631 (Jul 5, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## blighty (Jul 5, 2013)

not a homebuilt built engine and it's not on a bench, but it sounds amazing.

200cc 3 cylinder 4st

[ame]http://youtu.be/5PnJkBl0Ql8[/ame]


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jul 5, 2013)

That must be the best sounding model aircraft I have ever heard yet.

Left me absolutely gobsmacked, Thanks for sharing.

Baz.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jul 5, 2013)

The new one has a 300CC four cylinder. I think the three cylinder sounded better.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UNDHl91phM[/ame]


----------



## Goldflash (Jul 5, 2013)

The Triple Sounds like an old triumph trident going flat out. 
Love it.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 5, 2013)

Man those are fantastic!


----------



## /// (Jul 6, 2013)

blighty said:


> not a homebuilt built engine and it's not on a bench, but it sounds amazing.
> 
> 200cc 3 cylinder 4st





rcfreak177 said:


> That must be the best sounding model aircraft I have ever heard yet.
> 
> Left me absolutely gobsmacked, Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Baz.



I LOVE the sound of 3-pots!
You guys are right, that thing sounds amazing!

I've loved the 3pot sound since a mate of mine owned one of these about 20 years ago:
(sorry, it's not a plane... and it's not home-built, but it is an engine  )
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkSuM1RAd4Y[/ame]


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 16, 2013)

This is so pretty!  Amazing work here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKu7K6Nu4_A&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Wizard69 (Jul 22, 2013)

/// said:


> Haha, getting stuck on youtube is termed a 'youtube loop'.


I've fallen into thIs loop on more occasions then I want to admit.   It is great though as you can learn a lot.    One of my favorite machining channels is owned by Kieth Fenner.   Not strictly engine related but certainly things are there that could be seen as skill builders.  


> I think the most recent statistic I heard/read is that there are 100 hours of new video uploaded to youtube every minute.
> If 0.0167% or more of that is model engine related you will never catch up, and that is if you never sleep
> 
> My favourite? That is tough... will have to think about that one.



I can't say which engine related video is my favorite.   The problem with many YouTube videos is that you loose track of where the video came from and then can't find it afterward.


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is my favorite vid, it's just amazing, the detail and soooo small.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1ExKiIyxng&list=UUeBzqxVN94bQ8NNTH1WIGyA[/ame]


----------



## mcostello (Jul 22, 2013)

Somebody has way too much skills, wish they would send the extra's here.


----------



## blighty (Jul 22, 2013)

> Somebody has way too much skills,



know what you mean....... i would love to be able to make a wine glass like that.


----------



## Wizard69 (Jul 23, 2013)

Tinkerer58 said:


> Here is my favorite vid, it's just amazing, the detail and soooo small.
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1ExKiIyxng&list=UUeBzqxVN94bQ8NNTH1WIGyA



Oh come on.    That is way way out of my league.    Maybe some day when I have all day and every day free.


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey Wizard no matter how many days I have free, don't think I'd ever be able to achieve that. Some talented people out there just makes some of us look like hacks that butcher metal LOL


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow!  What is that?  What is it powered by?  I can't read the text.

Some one translate please!  Is that a Stirling?  It even appears to have a governor.


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 23, 2013)

A couple of pics to of construction of these master pieces. I'd say the profiles are chemicaly etched, that would be the best way to get such fine detail

http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/images/Szymon00027.jpg

http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/images/Szymon00030.jpg


----------



## Wizard69 (Jul 23, 2013)

Tinkerer58 said:


> Hey Wizard no matter how many days I have free, don't think I'd ever be able to achieve that. Some talented people out there just makes some of us look like hacks that butcher metal LOL



Well one thing for sure retirement, if I make it, is so far away I don't have to worry about making one of those anytime soon.    After watching that video, hall of my machining looks like hack jobs in comparison.


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I'm 55 and retirement is also a long way of for me, I told the Mrs we should retire now, enjoy life while still quite fit and when we run out of money and not so agile anymore then go back to work. It's all wrong, first your too young and broke to enjoy life and then you work, when you finished your too old or ill to enjoy your fruits and then your bloody kids get to enjoy when you kick the bucket.


----------



## /// (Jul 26, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> Wow!  What is that?  What is it powered by?



It is solar powered.


----------

